# Best place for new EMT's/Paramedics?



## bravowhiskey (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, I am a former EMT-B out of LA County in California. I found it a pretty frustrating place to be a BLS provider, as 911 is almost entirely covered by LA Fire paramedics, with only a handful of mixed BLS/ALS units. Are there any places in California (or elsewhere), where it is a good place to launch an EMS career and get some good experience? I'd eventually like to attend paramedic school. 

I guess my main criteria are that it be a jurisdiction where EMT-Bs get some 911 experience (some transport is okay, of course), and where it is relatively cheap to live (i.e. someone with an EMT salary can afford to attend paramedic school). Seems like LA was the worst on both counts. Any suggestions? Other states besides CA are okay too. Thanks!


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 10, 2010)

Work the BLS trucks while taking college courses to prep you to be a better Paramedic. Perfect your assessment and communication skills while working a very busy BLS IFT truck. 

EMTs are plentiful in paid systems and no matter where you go, the situation may be the same.

Although, I do agree that California might not be the best place for a career in EMS.


----------



## tjbroussard (Jan 11, 2010)

Come to Louisiana, the other "LA"!  We are primary 911 in most ALL of our service areas.


----------



## spiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

bravowhiskey said:


> Hi, I am a former EMT-B out of LA County in California. I found it a pretty frustrating place to be a BLS provider, as 911 is almost entirely covered by LA Fire paramedics, with only a handful of mixed BLS/ALS units. Are there any places in California (or elsewhere), where it is a good place to launch an EMS career and get some good experience? I'd eventually like to attend paramedic school.
> 
> I guess my main criteria are that it be a jurisdiction where EMT-Bs get some 911 experience (some transport is okay, of course), and where it is relatively cheap to live (i.e. someone with an EMT salary can afford to attend paramedic school). Seems like LA was the worst on both counts. Any suggestions? Other states besides CA are okay too. Thanks!




Hey I think that Sacramento and San Francisco are hiring.  I also found a bunch in Irvine CA.


----------



## So Cal EMT (Jan 15, 2010)

spiffy said:


> Hey I think that Sacramento and San Francisco are hiring.  I also found a bunch in Irvine CA.



Where did you see that Sac and SF were hiring?  Anyone know more about the situation up north?


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

I wanna know what companies in Irvine are hiring? haha i live the next city over


----------



## spiffy (Jan 15, 2010)

I just looked it up on the computer one day recently under EMT jobs.  A lot near Sacramento.  My best friend is in the nursing program and said the best places to find jobs is in irvine, sacramento and san francisco.  if your in between jobs and still looking or just looking to pick up extra cash, all the nursing homes are hiring.


----------



## judoka5446 (Jan 15, 2010)

Northern California has more opportunities available for Basics than Socal. Many of my friends from my EMT class got on with Pro Transport and other bay area IFT rigs. Just put in your app and resume to every company possible and something will eventually work out for you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> I wanna know what companies in Irvine are hiring? haha i live the next city over



The only ambulance company based in Irvine, CA is Doctors Ambulance Service. The other main OC companies includes Medix (doubt their hiring), Care, Schaefer, Emergency, Shoreline, Pacific, and Lynch.


----------

